# IBS and Virus Symtoms . . . Need Help!



## MissCaruso (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello,

I am a 58 year old woman who has suffered with IBS C and D for as long as I can remember. To make a long story short, I have been to many gastroenterologists and have had multiple colonoscopies (upper and lower). All have shown no problems. I have tried Xifaxan, loads of different probiotics, digestive enzymes, calcium, Vitamin D, eating gluten-free, etc., all to no avail. I follow a very low-fat and protein rich diet due to pancreas issues and not being able to digest high fat foods. My diet mainly consists of rice, chicken, vegetables, soups, potatoes, cereal, some fruit, some chocolate and cookies once in a while and occasional bread but not too much wheat and I am lactose intolerant, too. Lately, I have experienced the following (as strange as it may sound): first, I feel like I am coming down with the flu. I get a very slight sore throat and terrible body aches, extreme fatigue and in a matter of a day I have diarrhea and a lot of gas. This seems to be happening weekly. It takes about three days to resolve itself and I may be ok for a week but then all the symptoms return. Yes, I am stressed and I know there is a mind/gut connection but I find my problems now are very extreme. I currently take an anti-depressant. Has anyone experienced this viral type/IBS problem? Thank for your help.


----------

